# My TCR Comp is ready for viewing



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

I built up the frame a few weeks ago using parts from another bike and have since enjoyed the ride. I waited until the new wheelset arrived from Mike Garcia at OddsAndEndos.com before taking pictures. I had him build up a 28 front/32 rear spoked set using IRD Cadence rims on SpeedCific hubs. So far the wheels are a great improvement when sprinting and cornering than my worn out Rolf's, and I dropped about 400 grams of rotating weight. This bike fits like a glove and fulfills all my needs (comfortable, stiff/quick, light, affordable). It corners precisely but still isn't twitchy. Giant is the best bang for the buck in my experience. Here's my review http://www.roadbikereview.com/2004+...+Inc.+TCR+Composite+1/PRD_290524_5668crx.aspx

<img src="http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/7c9a68/bc/My+Photos/__sr_/8db5.jpg?ph2MLxABFQ.3MuwJ">

<img src="http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/7c9a68/bc/My+Photos/__sr_/f0a5.jpg?ph2MLxABOXnsyL82">

I'll attach a larger picture later...


----------

